# 5 day baby updated



## morgan (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## tinychicken (Feb 10, 2012)

beautiful!


----------



## morgan (Dec 20, 2011)

thanks


----------



## ripleysmice (Nov 5, 2011)

awww!!!! cant wait to breed my girls


----------

